# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Самоучители по 1С Предприятие 7.7

## Alek-nn

*Интерактивный самоучитель 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7 Самоучитель]

Скачать

Интерактивный самоучитель 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7
Жанр: Самоучитель
Разработчик: MultiSoft
Язык интерфейса: Русский
Платформа: Windows
Системные требования: Минимальные требования

Процессор: Pentium 166
Оперативная память: 64 Мб
Операционная система: Microsoft® Windows 98
CD-ROM, SVGA
Описание: Интерактивный самоучитель 1С:Зарплата и кадры 7.7

Данный самоучитель предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1C: Зарплата и кадры, используемой в бухгалтерии, и желает научиться использовать её функции и возможности для плодотворной работы.
Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программ.
Доп. информация: Образ диска (файл с расширением *.iso) нарезать на болванку!*

----------

Askara (07.11.2012), jenyaffff (21.06.2012), Консультант (27.07.2012)

----------


## Alek-nn

*Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 7.7 Практические уроки 

Размер файла 162 Мб

Скачать / Зеркало / Зеркало 2

Данный самоучитель 1С. Предприятие 7.7. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь рассчитывать цены и скидки, настраивать параметры печати, устанавливать скидки номенклатуры и многому другому. 
Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.



Статус программы Условно-бесплатная | Цена: 150 рублей  
Ограничение в работе программы Доступна часть уроков 

Операционка Windows 7, Vista, XP 

Интерфейс Русский 

Разработчик Teachvideo*

----------


## maxilove

Самоучитель 1С: Предприятие 7.7 DVD (обучающий видеокурс)

Производитель: ИДДК


Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, 
возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе 
помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями 
программы 1С: Предприятие 7.7.
Диск состоит из уроков по 7 конфигурациям, 
освещающих наиболее важные аспекты работы с данной программой:

1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Ввод операций и документов.
Ведение текущего учета.
Учет основных средств и нематериальных активов.
Учет материалов.
Счет-фактура. Журналы покупок и продаж.
Учет торговых операций и оказания услуг. Взаимозачет.
Расчет итогов. Отчеты.
Налоговый учет. Регистры налогового учета.
Работа в режиме Конфигуратор.

1С: Торговля и склад 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Управление документами.
Ввод начальных остатков.
Формирование цен.
Учет поступления ТМЦ и расчетов с поставщиками.
Учет расчетов с покупателями.
Учет товаров переданных на реализацию.
Складской учет.
Расчет итогов. Отчеты.
Работа в режиме Конфигуратор.

1С: Зарплата и кадры 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Ввод начального сальдо и заполнение справочников.
Журнал документов кадровые приказы.
Оплата и учет отработанного времени и прочие начисления.
Оплата не отработанного времени. Ввод отклонений.
Выплата ЗП и прочие удержания.
Журнал регламенты. Закрытие текущего периода.
Налоговая отчетность с ФОТ.
Вспомогательные отчеты.
Выгрузка проводок и данных. Работа в режиме конфигуратор.

1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Создание структуры справочников.
Составление финансового плана.
Окончательное формирование плана.
Управление документами.
Контроль исполнения плана.
Анализ финансово-хозяйственной деятельности.
Переход к следующему периоду.
Дополнительные возможности.
Работа в режиме Конфигуратор.

1С: Предприниматель 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Управление документами.
Ввод начальных остатков.
Учет расчетов с поставщиками.
Учет расчетов с покупателями.
Учет материальных ресурсов.
Учет амортизируемого имущества.
Ведение текущего учета.
Расчет итогов. Отчеты.
Работа в режиме Конфигуратор.

1С: Налогоплательщик 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Заполнение справочников.
Ввод данных о доходах в форму 1-НДФЛ.
Баланс.
СЗВ – 4.
АДВ.
Отчетность.
Налоговая отчетность.
Сохранение и печать.

1С: Платежные документы 7.7.
Запуск и настройка программы.
Платежное поручение.
Платежные требования.
Аккредитив.
Кассовые платежные документы.
Авансовый отчет.
Доверенность.
Оформление документов на отпуск товаров.
Работа в режиме Конфигуратор.

*СКАЧАТЬ*

----------

asik2 (20.02.2013)

----------


## Barni

*1С. Предприятие 7.7. Управление производственным предприятием.
*
Видеоурок предназначен для "не совсем ещё бухгалтеров" у которых нет опыта, так и для тех, кто уже почти всё знает. Возможно Вы научитесь рассчитывать цены и настраивать параметры печати, устанавливать скидки. После просмотра этого видеоурока, Вы обязательно станете проффессионалом своего дела.

*shareflare.net*

*1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7*» предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой «1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7» и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворного труда.

*shareflare.net*

*1С Платежные документы 7.7* предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1СПлатежные документы 7.7  Кто желает научиться использовать ее функции

*shareflare.net*

* "Зарплата и кадры 7.7"* для всех, кто желает знать, что же всётаки такое, эта "Зарплата", и за что же, а самое главное кто начисляе её этим самым "Кадрам"

*shareflare.net*

----------

mrisha (08.10.2014)

----------


## Tom11

Н.Рязанцева Д.Рязанцев “1С Предприятие Зарплата и Кадры. Секреты работы” формат doc размер 13.1 Мб.

Скачать 1spredprijatie_zarplata_i_kadry_sekrety_raboty_rja  zantsevy.rar с getzilla
Скачать 1spredprijatie_zarplata_i_kadry_sekrety_raboty_rja  zantsevy.rar с turbobit

Книга посвящена ведению автоматизированного учета заработной платы на предприятиях, в организациях и учреждениях в программе "1С:Предприятие. Зарплата и Кадры". Излагаются принципы работы системы с учетом всех нормативных требований. Представлены сведения об автоматизированном формировании бухгалтерских проводок и аналитических отчетов широкого спектра, ведении первичной документации и многое другое. Обсуждаются схемы движения документов во всех разделах учета заработной платы, аспекты налогового учета и особенности ведения персонифицированного учета в новом плане счетов. Изложение материала сопровождается практическими примерами, позволяющими быстрее понять и усвоить приемы и методы работы с системой `1С:Предприятие`. Рассматриваются ошибки и сложности, которые могут возникнуть при работе с программой. Книга открывает широкие возможности для дальнейшего самостоятельного изучения данной темы.

----------

Mar Go (30.07.2011), Консультант (27.07.2012)

----------


## Teneriphe

1С:Предприятие 7.7 Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия для бюджетных учреждений"
Руководство по ведению учета (описание типовой конфигурации редакции 6)  
(2006 год)
Данная книга является описанием типовой конфигурации. В книге
излагается состав возможностей и порядок использования типовой
конфигурации. Книга не является полной документацией по
программному продукту. Для использования программы
необходимо наличие книг, включаемых в комплект поставки
программы «1С:Бухгалтерия 7.7».
Скачать
http://gigapeta.com/dl/1454472a3b06a1

----------


## Alek-nn

*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7 и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворного труда. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть принципами работы программы 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С Предприниматель 7.7 Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель по 1С Предприниматель 7.7 Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь вводить новых контрагентов, вести список товаров и продукции, работать со справочником валюты, отслеживать данные работников, доходов и многому другому. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С Бухгалтерия УСН 7.7. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель 1С. Бухгалтерия УСН 7.7 Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь вводить и оформлять документы, заполнять реквизиты, работать с платежной ведомостью и со многими другими документами. Вы изучите Справочник валют, Справочник контрагентов, План счетов и многое другое. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



* 1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Зарплата и кадры 7.7. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Самоучитель 1С: Зарплата и кадры 7.7 предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С: Зарплата и кадры 7.7 и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворного труда. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть принципами работы программы 1С: Зарплата и кадры 7.7.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный самоучитель 1С: Торговля и склад 7.7. Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Чтобы научиться работать с профессиональной компьютерной программой, необязательно тратить время и средства на посещение специализированных курсов. Интерактивный самоучитель позволяет самостоятельно выполнять различные операции непосредственно в процессе обучения, именно это помогает пользователям быстро освоить профессиональную программу и научиться выполнять все необходимые операции. Интерактивный самоучитель значительно повысит уровень Вашей квалификации, спектр профессиональных возможностей, качество и скорость работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Предприятие 7.7 Практические уроки

Скачать

 	Данный самоучитель 1С. Предприятие 7.7. Управление производственным предприятием. Практические уроки предназначен как для начинающих бухгалтеров, так и для продвинутых пользователей программы. С помощью этого курса Вы научитесь рассчитывать цены и скидки, настраивать параметры печати, устанавливать скидки номенклатуры и многому другому. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе помогут Вам быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Самоучитель 1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7

Скачать

 	Чтобы научиться работать с профессиональной компьютерной программой, необязательно тратить время и средства на посещение специализированных курсов. Интерактивный самоучитель позволяет самостоятельно выполнять различные операции непосредственно в процессе обучения, именно это помогает пользователям быстро освоить профессиональную программу и научиться выполнять все необходимые операции. Интерактивный самоучитель значительно повысит уровень Вашей квалификации, спектр профессиональных возможностей, качество и скорость работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть принципами работы программы "1С: Бухгалтерия 7.7".*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Самоучитель 1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7

Скачать

 	Самоучитель "1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7" предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой "1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7" и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворного труда. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть принципами работы программы "1С: Финансовое планирование 7.7".*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Налогоплательщик 7.7

Скачать

 	Самоучитель 1С Налогоплательщик 7.7 предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С Налогоплательщик 7.7 и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы 1С Налогоплательщик 7.7.*



*1C Бухгалтерия - Интерактивный Самоучитель - 1С Платежные документы 7.7

Скачать

 	Самоучитель 1С Платежные документы 7.7 предназначен для всех, кто впервые сталкивается с программой 1С Платежные документы 7.7 и желает научиться использовать ее функции для плодотворной работы. Интерактивные уроки, озвученные профессиональным диктором, дают возможность непосредственно участвовать в обучающем процессе и призваны помочь пользователю быстро и в полном объеме овладеть возможностями программы 1С Платежные документы 7.7.*

----------

Askara (07.11.2012), denja-916 (28.04.2012), Mel2517 (08.09.2011), Va7ily (06.10.2011), Владочка (03.03.2012)

----------


## д27

Ссылка не работает :mad:

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------

